# Болит правый тазобедренный и коленный сустав



## Elka8 (3 Апр 2019)

Добрый день! Прошу совета, уважаемых специалистов. В данный момент меня мучают боли в правом тазобедренном и коленном суставах. Мне 30 лет, рост 173 см, вес 65 кг. Работа офисная, сидячая. Расскажу по порядку максимально подробно.

1. 12 лет назад  я упала коленями на ребро ступени. Удар был сильный в район коленной чашечки. Больше пострадало правое колено. Опухло, болело, через пару недель прошло. Ходить я могла и к врачу не пошла. Через год примерно начало болеть и ныть. Еще год я промучилась и пошла к ортопеду. Сделали снимок - диагноз 1-2 степень артроза (оба колена). Мне сделали укол в правый сустав. Не помню название лекарства - но по ощущениям стало сильнее болеть. Других назначений не было. Я ушла и примерно около 10 лет к врачу не ходила, делал периодические не сильные боли снимала с помощью ЛФК.

2. В конце 2017 года. У меня по ночам начал болеть правый тазобедренный сустав. Крутило сильно и именно ночью. Болело неделю и с ним сильнее начали болеть колени. Пошла снова к ортопеду. Сделали снимок колен и мрт. Диагноз артроз 1 степени по снимку, по МРТ - перерастяжение крестообразной связки, болезнь Гоффа. (Снимок и МРТ прилагаю). Бедро к этому времени уже прошло и обследовать его не стали. Даны рекомендации заниматься спортом.

3. К концу зимы при катании на лыжах я неудачно упала очень сильно на поясницу и чуть ниже нее, больше с правой стороны. Упала сильно, но ходить могла. Сделали снимок - остеохондроз, переломов не было. Но, к сожалению с этого начались через 2 месяца сильные боли в пояснице и чуть ниже с правой стороны и боль в правом бедре (в области середины ягодицы и с внутренней стороны ниже к паху. Боль спускалась по передней стороне бедра к колену). Боль была настолько сильная, что пришлось брать больничный. Сделан снимок правого тазобедренного сустава (артроз 1 степени), снимок позвоночника - остеохондроз. Диагноз: дорсопатия.

- Начала лечиться у терапевта: уколы Мильгамма, мелосикам. Не помогло. Затем аэртал и мидокалм. Стало чуть легче, но не помогло совсем. Отправилась к неврологу. Сделано МРТ поясницы (протрузия) и МРТ тазобедренных суставов (1 степени артроз, синовит).

- Невролог поставил диагноз - трохантерит. И боль в суставы идет от спины.
Лечение: внутрикостные блокады с дексаметазоном, лидокаином, ношпой, тренталом. 3 укола в позвонок, 3 в большой вертел правого бедра. 2 раза прокапали систему с тренталом. Сделано это было в мае 2018 года. Начала носить ортопедические стельки (плоскостопие 2-3 степень) в обычную обувь и купила хорошие кроссовки (их летом носила без стельки). Помогло сразу же. Все прошло до осени. Осенью было обострение, но гораздо меньше, чем в острую фазу весной. 10 дней пила нимесил. Он помог, болеть опять перестало. Сдала два раза биохимию крови. Первый раз ревматоидный фактор ++, СРБ+. Второй раз эти показатели уже были в норме, все остальные показатели, в том числе СОЭ также в норме, кроме билирубина. Он повышен (по диагнозу от гастроэнтеролога - синдром Жильбера) Анализ мочи  хороший. Проконсультировалась у ревматолога.

- На осмотре у ревматолога признаков ревматоидного артрита не выявлено. Диагноз артроз. Но, так как у меня присутствуют некоторая сухость в глазах и есть хронический коньюктивит, врач предположил синдром Шегрена. Рекомендовано снова сделать анализ на ревматоидный фактор количественным методом  и если он будет положительным, то анализ ANA с расшифровкой.
Анализ сдала в марте. Его результаты: АСЛО-215, С-реактивный белок 0,58, Ревмофактор - 9,3. Объем движений в тазобедренных суставах в норме, в коленных практически без изменений.

В данный момент меня беспокоит ноющая боль в правом бедре. Болит в верхней части и в  середине ягодицы, боль спускается по передней поверхности бедра вниз до колена. Болит днем, когда сижу, когда похожу к вечеру тоже болит. Ночью и в движении почти не болит. Левый тазобедренный сустав щелкает, когда поднимаю или опускаю ногу, согнутую в колене, но без болевых ощущений. Кроме того после нагрузки (долгая ходьба) периодически беспокоят к вечеру ноющие, боли в правом коленном суставе. Иногда эти боли становятся выкручивающими (причем появляется это неожиданно без причин и также исчезает. Чаще бывает к концу цикла). Оно не опухшее, выглядит нормально. При выпрямлении ноги и при приседании, если положить на колено ладонь слышится сухой хруст. По лестницам вверх и вниз хожу без боли, в движении также боли нет, очень редко в движении колено чувствую, что оно есть.

Периодически бывает ноющая боль и хруст в правом голеностопном суставе при движении, кроме того хрустят и ноют плечевые суставы. Периодически же беспокоят боли и хруст в шее и очень-очень редко, если много похожу есть чувство даже не боли, а какой то усталости в пояснице. Болит и опухает с этого года косточка на левой ноге.

Сейчас лечусь: Пиаскледин - (уже 4 месяца), мазь Диклофенак 5% при сильной боли, НПВС пью эпизодически, делаю дома Алмаг на колено и бедро №10. На колени, когда сильно болит делаю компресс с димексидом+новокаином+гидрокартизоном №10. Каждый день ЛФК по 30 минут. Помогает снять обострение только ЛФК, алмаг и диклофенак. От Пиаскледина только меньше стали хрустеть плечи, остальные суставы без изменений, даже обострение на фоне его снова. Если пару дней забросит ЛФК бедро тут же начинает болеть.

Я прикрепляю снимки и результаты МРТ (МРТ колена запись могу прислать на почту, здесь не хочет прикрепляться) . Прошу подскажите: продолжать ли мне поиск в направлении ревматологических болезней? Или уровень ревмофактора 9,3 - это не показатель? Все эти боли все таки от спины или нет? Что первично, что именно лечить - коксоартроз или позвоночник? Причина этих болей травмы, артроз? Как мне остановить прогрессирование болезни? Что могло являться пусковым фактором развития у меня артроза, как мне это выявить и исправить? И правильно ли я сейчас лечусь?


----------



## La murr (3 Апр 2019)

@Elka8, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Бабий Александр Сергеевич (4 Апр 2019)

@Elka8, Здравствуйте!
Прочитал ваши повествования, характер жалоб наводит на мысль о блоке правого крестцово-подздошного сустава. Чаще всего именно данные блоки приводят к болям именно в суставах той нижней конечности с которой находится блок, а так же дают боли как по всей спине, так и в отдельных отделах. Чаще всего возникают как я их называю гуляющие боли - то в пояснице поноет, то в грудном поболит, то шейку потянет. В лонном симфизе (в паху), тоже частенько возникают боли. Более точно можно сказать при осмотре. Вам либо надо будет найти либо мануального терапевта, либо остеопата работающего с крестцово-подвздошными суставами, либо, если Вы в Москве или недалеко от нее можете записаться ко мне, я данных суставов поправил уже не одну тысячу.


----------



## Elka8 (4 Апр 2019)

Огромное спасибо, что нашли время прочитать тему. От Москвы я к сожалению, далеко. Буду искать мануального терапевта у себя в городе. Подскажите, какие осложнения, кроме гуляющих болей могут при данном блоке и можно ли себе пока как то помочь? Есть ли упражнения или рекомендации при таком диагнозе?


----------



## Бабий Александр Сергеевич (4 Апр 2019)

Elka8 написал(а):


> Есть ли упражнения или рекомендации при таком диагнозе?


Хорошо разработать связочки в КПС помогут наклоны, когда по нескольку секунд тянешься к носочкам стоп, а так же ходьба на попе метр вперед, затем назад, по 4-5 повторов, 3 упражнение Садитесь на край стула, стопы вместе, колени врозь, между коленными суставами ставите предплечье (это то, что выше кисти, не путать с плечем), и непрерывно давите 5 секунд. Чередуете его со следующим упражнением: берете пеленку или полотенце или пояс, сводите колени вместе, обхватываете колени взятым предметом, например пеленкой, которую завязываете на 1 узел, концы пеленки крепко держите руками, а колени непрерывно разводите 5 секунд. Оба упражнения чередовать 3-5 раз.
Упражнения я дал, но увы, они могут помочь устранить блок КПС только с 50% вероятностью. 


Elka8 написал(а):


> Подскажите, какие осложнения


блок крестцово-подвздошного сустава очень бодро помогает развиваться остеохондрозу, прогрессирование протрузий и грыж в поясничном отделе значительно ускоряется, по сравнению с обычным остеохондрозом.


----------



## Elka8 (4 Апр 2019)

Огромное спасибо за Ваши рекомендации. Займусь пока этими упражнениями. Можно еще вопрос: мне говорили, что по снимку в правом коленном суставе есть подвывих. Это действительно так? И может ли это давать боль (ведь раньше болело только это колено, без тазобедренных суставов). Этот подвывих можно как то исправить, в том числе мануальными техниками или не нужно?


----------



## Бабий Александр Сергеевич (4 Апр 2019)

Elka8 написал(а):


> Этот подвывих можно как то исправить, в том числе мануальными техниками или не нужно?


Затрудняюсь ответить, может остеопаты могут


----------

